# Officer's Opinion



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, 
I am looking for a Police officers opinion. This 4th of July I had a party in my backyard and the police arrived. I was not cooperative at all to say the least. There was no arrest but I am very disappointed\embarrassed in myself and it's bothering me. I feel I need to send an apology to the officer. But when I discuses this idea with others the response I get is to just drop it. How would you take an apology from someone in this situation?
Thanks,


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Actions speak louder than words....


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Apologize. You may need to deal with this officer in the future. I would prefer to be remembered as someone who made a mistake as opposed to someone being a complete [email protected]@.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

It takes balls to stand up and do the right thing. Say your sorry and mean it...you might be surprised how good you feel afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Even better would be to write his chief a letter saying even though I acted like a jerk the officer acted very fair. A letter of apology to the officer would be a good idea. We all make mistakes it takes a big person to admit them.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

squartochi said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a Police officers opinion. This 4th of July I had a party in my backyard and the police arrived. I was not cooperative at all to say the least. There was no arrest but I am very disappointed\embarrassed in myself and it's bothering me. I feel I need to send an apology to the officer. But when I discuses this idea with others the response I get is to just drop it. How would you take an apology from someone in this situation?
> Thanks,


Dear Officer ______________

You responded to my trailer park yesterday (July 4). One of my neighbors apparently called the police because of the loud music. I'm a thinkin' it was that crazy biatch LouAnn cuz she hates Rascal Flats but I digress. In case you forgot I was the shirtless guy with the back acne.

Anyway I am sorry for saying you were violating the 98th amendment that guaranteed me the right to shoot bottle rockets out of my mutts' brown eye. I'm also sorry and for trying to oink snort at you. I saying trying because my deviated septum made it sound more like an elephant with a runny nose.

As a token of my deep regret please accept my most prized possession (enclosed)- a 1983 REO Speedwagon concert tee.

Sincerely,
Squartochi


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

lmao....... Shirtless guy with back acne....omg lol


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

As everyone has said, apologize. Its the right thing too do. It takes balls to come to Masscops and admit your actions.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Apologize, and CC it to the chief. That way the officer has at least one nice letter to go in his file, to offset the 10,000 stupid ass complaints he will get from the shallow end of the gene pool over his career.

Just remember that you can't talk your way out of something that you behaved your way into.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Do what you feel is right. Your friends said drop it, folks here said apologize. In the end your the one that has to live with yourself so do what you feel is right.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

This guy is a clown...If you seriously need someone elses opinion on what you should do, you clearly have low vaules and crappy morals...

You screwd up fine....but come to your own damn conclusions.....If you're coming to an online forum to act as your conscience, then you have issues....Make up your own damn mind...

No sympathy, or 'pats on the back' from me about admitting your guilt.... Get a life...


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

squartochi said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a Police officers opinion. This 4th of July I had a party in my backyard and the police arrived. I was not cooperative at all to say the least. There was no arrest but I am very disappointed\embarrassed in myself and it's bothering me. I feel I need to send an apology to the officer. But when I discuses this idea with others the response I get is to just drop it. How would you take an apology from someone in this situation?
> Thanks,


If your on this board I'm assuming your looking into a law enforcement career. If thats the case, your a complete idiot for giving a cop shit for showing up up to a noise complaint. There is nothing more infuriating than showing up at a party especially on a holiday and all you want to do is say "hey kill the music get everyone inside and don't let anyone leave here cocked if they are driving" but you cant convey that message because some punk is giving you an attitude because your being "inconvenienced" I have no sympathy for you and its just a shame the good guys didn't pinch for disorderly. Hopefully your courteous demeanor to the officer allowed him to reassess the situation after clearing the call and you shortly receive a summons in the mail for keeping a disorderly house.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

It's nice that you realize that you were a douchebag to the officer, but like they say you never have a second chance to make a first impression. You have nothing to lose and everything to gain by apologizing, but a first impression is a lasting impression.

The way I see it, this is one of those situations where the officer should forgive but don't forget, if you really are sorry. But, the officer now knows how you can be regardless if you were sober or intoxicated. You will never be underestimated as it will always be something that will be in the back of his mind if he ever has to deal with you again.

If I were that officer and your apology was sincere, fine, apology accepted. But, afterwards my advice would be don't be sorry, just don't do it again.

I see people screw up all the time and say sorry just to make them feel better about themselves. Since they feel better, they don't find it necessary to learn from the mistake. Then they just make the same mistake over and over again and just use sorry to avoid any responsibility for their actions. Those people made "sorry" a meaningless word. I'm sure you've seen the kids in school growing up that when the teacher yells at them for talking in class, they say sorry and go back to talking 30 seconds later. I'm sure you've heard the teacher's saying "don't be sorry, be quiet." Sorry just isn't going to cut it. Learn from it and don't do it again. That is why I say "actions speak louder than words."

It is pathetic that you are here asking for advice, but it's a sign of your maturity or lack thereof. If you are here looking for sympathy, you won't find it here. You will find it in a dictionary between shit and syphilis.

You can say my response is harsh, I am mean, whatever. Shitbags like you are a dime a dozen. Obviously your parents failed at their job and we're left to clean up the mess. I hope you understand. If you don't, well then... :2up:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The letter to the chief is a very good idea but apologize to the officer in person. Cops get letters on a semi-regular basis but because these letters are often something that the person is TOLD to do to avoid more trouble, they often don't hold a lot of weight. In person would show far more sincerity. It won't be easy, but doing the right thing often isn't.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I am trying to find out who the cop was. I did not need any encouragement to apologize. I just wanted an opinion on how it might be taken and from what has been said here who knows. So I will continue to try to find him and apologies. Thanks for your all comments, the good and the bad.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

squartochi said:


> I am trying to find out who the cop was. I did not need any encouragement to apologize. *I just wanted an opinion on how it might be taken* and from what has been said here who knows. So I will continue to try to find him and apologies. Thanks for your all comments, the good and the bad.


There's no telling how it will be taken. If the cop sees that you are sincere, he'll probably let it go and may even walk away with a totally different opinion of you and maybe even respect. If the cop sees that you're full of it, OR if he's a total prick, he'll NOT let it go. That shouldn't stop you if you are indeed sincere.

Cops are only human and if they get a first impression that you're a total jerk, you'll always be put into that catagory. You put yourself there and only you can try and get yourself out of there.

Good Luck.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Now, I will admit that I do enjoy an occasional intoxicating beverage or two. I also know that I do not have so many that I lose my ability to function as a decent human being, and also that it does not have a Mr. Jekyll/ Dr. Hyde effect upon me. 

I am always amazed that I deal with the same folks every month who are, usually, decent people. Many seem ordinary, not unlike people I spend time with outside of work. And yet the booze goes in and they become dinks, with a multitude of previous arrests for assaults, drunk driving, harrassment, etc. These are the folks who spit at me, fight me, kick out my cruiser's window, and cost the taxpayers of my town a GREAT deal of money. Some of these guys will apologize and feel sorry for their actions towards my brothers and myself. A month later, I'm going to be called to their motel/ house/ trailer/ apt/ whatever for the same BS, and they will likely try to level me again. 

The moral of the story is that if you were too drunk, then drink less next time. Your actions have proven your personality when you are intoxicated. If you can't stop yourself from achieving this milestone in intoxication, seek therapy and don't drink. I don't judge you from one bad night- I do form an opinion based upon habits and trends. Act more mature and you will regain that respect.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

squartochi said:


> I was not cooperative at all to say the least  .


I can only hope you are typing this because you are still spitting teeth up.

And no, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

squartochi said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a Police officers opinion. This 4th of July I had a party in my backyard and the police arrived. I was not cooperative at all to say the least.


Do tell, how uncooperative were you? What did you say to the officer(s)? Explain your reaction where you feel you need to apologize today?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CivilServiceNO1Fan said:


> Now, I will admit that I do enjoy an occasional intoxicating beverage or two. I also know that I do not have so many that I lose my ability to function as a decent human being, and also that it does not have a Mr. Jekyll/ Dr. Hyde effect upon me.


I once spoke with people from THREE DIFFERENT PD's about a guy (not a background check, just conversation about a mutual acquaintance) and people, without solicitation said the same thing about him, "Man, one of the NICEST guys you'll ever meet...until he's got a few drinks in him, then he's the BIGGEST F'N A-HOLE you'll ever meet."

It's known to happen to people, cops included. This guy was liked and respected until he was drunk, but he was liked and respected enough that they could let the other side of him slide a little.

I can't think of much more to be said on this subject. I give the kid credit for even asking and not just blowing it off with a continued contempt for cops.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

I would let it go....If that was the first time the police were at your house then you can bet the officer has already forgotten about you (since it seemed like every party last weekend had a whole group of wiseasses there). However, if the police are frequently at your house then maybe you might want to knock off the parties because it is only a matter of time before you get charged (arrested or summons) with keeper of a disorderly house.


----------



## UndercoverMother (Jul 18, 2008)

Hysterical mock up letter but I digress, send a letter to the Officer, CC the Chief, and the Mayor. Officers constantly receive complaints and rarely a compliment. You were fortunate enough not to get arrested even though you admitted to acting like a complete tool. Do the right thing...admit your sh*t...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I personally hate face-to-face apologies. I always feel like they are forced and fake. Letters to me and my chief are much more appreciated. So do what you want, but think about the "treat others as I would want to be treated" and maybe this shit won't happen again. 

Better yet - don't get the cops called to your house.


----------

